# How can you say 'no' to this face??



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

*I wish Mango could stay like this foreveeerrrr*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that first photo....


----------



## Babydoll25 (Mar 2, 2012)

So beautiful

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh what a gorgeous baby


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

That first one is a 'what you lookin' at?' shot! Lol! CUTE!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is ridiculous! Taking cuteness to a new level. I sure couldn't resist that face.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, guys!
I was a bit concerned on raising a baby tiel, but everything turned out fine 
Now I adore Mango to bits and can't help but spoil him/her!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Argggggggggggggggggg ! Nice one


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awe mango is so cute


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

They make them that cute for a reason


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Cuteness overload! Somebody get me life support!  What an adorable face!


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

It's even cuter because it looks like he has a little grin. I know i couldn't say no to that face!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwww!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable baby! Awwww!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Mango grew up too fast (


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The first one I super cute


----------

